# Cargador para bateria de gel plomo - 6v



## austronomia85 (Abr 9, 2006)

hola alguien sabe como hacer un cargador para baterias de 6 voltios de acido selladas por favor si me pueden mandar un diagrama con el valor de lo que se necesita


----------



## tucara (Jul 25, 2006)

Necesitara saber algún circuito para cargar una bateria de gel plomo -6V/4A. Se que para su correcta carga tiene que ser de 4 etapas.


----------



## Juan222 (Nov 22, 2006)

Necesito armar un cargador de batería para una similar 6 V gel sellada, el circuito no debe ser difícil dado que si están hechas para estar constantemente cargando en una central de alarma..., y de ser posible un cargador que evite el uso de transformador..si es que existe.. mi proyecto es equipar una bici de alforja que contenga radio, luz trasera y delantera , para recorrer distancias medianas, equipado con esta bateria de bajo coste 15 pesos argentinos , 5 dolares. 5 amp , ésto último no me parece confiable ya que para cargar mi bateria de 5 Amp necesitaría un transformador que entregue 0,5 Amp (estaría bueno por que ya lo tengo)

Encontré un circuito para cargador de bateria automático (12v) en el cual usa un transformador 120 a 15+15 (supongo que en mi caso seria 220 a 15+15 de 3 a 5 amperes y para baterías de 6 V indica cambiar el diodo zener a 2,1 V. Pero por lo dicho anteriormente es demasiado amperaje y podría dañar la bateria y lo positivo me indica que mi cargador deberá tener un transformador con toma intermedia para poder rectificar la corriente y estará levemente por encima del voltaje de mi bateria todavía nada especifico) averigüé precios de transformadores el  de 220 a 15+15  de 1A $20 | 3A $32 | 5A $50 (3 pesos =1 dolar) mientras que solo el cargador sin interrupción ni nada cuesta 30 pesos. aunque pensándolo bien un cargador de bateria con corte automático de pocas piezas para autos de algo mas de 50 pesos está perfecto teniendo en cuenta que el mio costo....150 pesos---y nunca está de mas en el hogar...bueno voy a seguir la investigación intentaré ver las especificaciones de este tipo de bateria..

Sigo investigando el tema, te comento lo que encontré por ahora, alguien que vende este tipo de cargadores ofrece un transformador con rectificación completa (sin interrupción automática ni nada de 1 Amper) dice que para no arruinar la bateria (en caso de las de gel) el amperaje debe ser el 10% de los amperes en total, dato que desconfiaba pues para mi bateria 6v 4,5amp necesitaria un transformador de toma intermedia de 6v+6v (para rectificar) de 0,5 amp, pero acabo de ver un circuito de luz de emergencia que tiene este transformador.
(el cargador de 1 Amper es para motos etc..) , para baterías de auto te puedo pasar un circuito que parecería estar bien por que está en todos lados muy bien descrito (autos tipo tractor y esas cosas que usan acumuladores de 6 V)( no serviría para una bateria de 4,5 Amp por que la dañaría)


----------



## austronomia85 (Jun 6, 2007)

hola no lo que pasa es que desarme una lampara recargable que usa esas lamparas y la desarme y le cambie la pila y si la cargo gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## drx_mx (Oct 25, 2007)

se que para muchos es tonto pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo,en internet vi que venden una bateria de 6v recargable el modelo es .  ABT Powerline 6V/12 AH
lo malo es que esta pagina no dice como recargar la bateria, si lo quisiera hacer desde la toma domestica ,necesito un cargador especial o que debo hacer?
GRACIAS.


----------



## Jannibal (Oct 26, 2007)

Si es lo mismo que tu celular, o la pila de tu movil para ser mas preciso, se pueden fabricar o modoficar. necesitas un cto que te entregue mayor voltaje que el de la bateria y bueno tu diseñas para darle la corriente necesaria. De esto va a depender cuan rápido se cargue la bateria.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 26, 2007)

cargalo con una fuente cualquiera que entregue entre 9V a 12v,  le quitas el condensador antes de los diodos y a cargar por 7 a 10 horas.la corriente tiene que ser arriba de los 100mA


----------



## drx_mx (Oct 26, 2007)

Gracias, ahora podría molestarlos con algún diagrama?

Se me ha ocurrido usar como fuente un eliminador de baterías , me da desde 1.5 V  hasta 12 V  , lo que no se es cuantos mAh me de , podría servir si corto las entradas y solo dejo los cables pelados y los conecto directamente a la batería?  Les pongo el dibujo para que me digan si estoy en lo correcto o no , a éste eliminador le tendría que quitar el condensador , y cual diodo? o así tal y como está sirve, muchas gracias.

Hola, la mejor manera es haciendo la conmutación con diodos. Es decir, conectar un diodo proveniente de la fuente con un diodo proveniente de la bat. Unir ya sea los cátodos o ánodos, según sea la configuración elegida y llevarlo a la carga.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 26, 2007)

Hola.

En caso de necesidad o emergencia, como el de cargar una batería, uso los Universal Adapter AC-DC o Adaptador Universal CA-CC, que viene en un caja plástica negra, y tiene varios voltajes de salida, que suelen ser de 1.5V, 3.0V, 4.5V, 6.0V, 7.5V, 9V, 12V, se parecen a la fuentes de alimentación de alguno juegos de video, o cargadores de teléfonos celulares, en mi país popularmente le dicen eliminador de pila.

Creo que los conoces, si es así, tiene que ser de 1000mA, como ya lo dije lo uso para cargar una batería de 12V-7AH, lo conecto a la salida de 12V, toda la noche y carga mi batería.

Si tiene una barería de 6V-12AH, puedes usar la salida de 6V.
(tengo una duda es tu batería de 6V ó de 12V-6AH)

Como conectar este adaptador a la batería.
1ero. Debes cortar el terminal del adaptador.
2do Identificar la polaridad de los cables. Debes usa un voltímetro para saber que polaridad tiene cada cable.
3ero Una vez identificado la polaridad, debes conecta a cada terminal del adaptador una pinzas llamadas cocodrilos, que sirven para moder los bornes de la batería, y así poder cargarla. 
(En mi caso uso un conector hembra del terminal del adaptador, al que les soldé unos cables con la pinzas cocodrilo, y así solo conecto el conector macho del adaptador a la conector hembra con los cocodrilos y de ahí a la batería, sin tener necesidad de corta mi adaptador)

No se si esto te sirve, espero que algo sí.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## drx_mx (Oct 27, 2007)

Claro que si  me sirvio muchisimo ,me queda totalmente claro que debo hacer ,una vez mas gracias no sabes como te lo agredesco en efecto es un eliminador de pila el que tengo y si mi bateria es de  6V y me da 12 AH  mañana compro los cocodrilos  y la cargo.

bueno nada mas para agradecer la ayuda brindada sobre todo al aficionado  hice lo mismo que tu para no cortar mi adaptador y funciono excelente ,deje cargando mi bateria 8 horas y parece que se cargo completamente ,otra cosa se puede dañar la bateria por este modo?


----------



## mangadehi (May 25, 2009)

Han conseguido ese bendito circuito para cargarlas ? yo tb ando necesitando uno y la intención es poner dos de estas baterías en una ibm thinkpad para reemplazar las de li-ion que trae de fábrica.


----------



## damip_rc022 (Jun 11, 2009)

llegue un poco tarde... lo sierto es que para cargar baterias recargables basta con entregar una fuente de corriente constante igual al 10% de la corriente q soporta por hora... en el caso de una bateria de 6v 12ah .. la corriente debe ser 1.2 A ... espero q les sirva de ayuda


----------



## panchi420 (Jun 11, 2009)

hola ya que somos electronicos la es crear un cargador sensillo 
mira un bateria nunca se deve cargar con mas corriente de la que ella lleva
por ejemplo si ella es de 1a no se deve cargar con 3 sino con 1


----------



## capacitor12uF (Ago 5, 2010)

buenas 

tengo a pensar sirve por Circuito de cargador bateria 12v y 6v lm317K TO-3

lo que pasa por duda tiene dos capacitor C12- 16V ó 50v 2200uF y C9- 16v 47uF ó ceramico?

transformador 12v 3a

Que me recomiendan?


----------



## 1024 (Ago 5, 2010)

Creo entender que tu duda esta en el voltaje de los capacitores...Si es asi con que soporte 16 volts es suficiente, en cuanto a el capacitor de 47uF de acuerdo al esquema se indica la polarización por lo que seria electrolítico


----------



## capacitor12uF (Ago 5, 2010)

1024 dijo:


> Creo entender que tu duda esta en el voltaje de los capacitores...Si es asi con que soporte 16 volts es suficiente, en cuanto a el capacitor de 47uF de acuerdo al esquema se indica la polarización por lo que seria electrolítico



ok yo dijo 45uF 25V mejor


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola.

Como ya te han dicho usa condensadores de 25V ó más después del recctificador, y en la salida del regulador el voltaje del condensador debe ser de 16V ó más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## vicblu (Dic 12, 2010)

Hola a todos, esta es mi primera peticion de ayuda, la cuestion es, que he buscado por todas partes y no logro encontrar un esquema para montar un cargador simple, he visto muchos de 12v pero para 6v de 4,5Ah no consigo nada de nada, tampoco tengo los conocimientos para adaptar uno de los que he encontrado para 12v 4Ah, sialguno me pudierais orientar o mejor pasarme un circuito, estaria muy agradecido.

Gracias.


----------



## cesar castro (Feb 18, 2011)

saludos
depronto esta pagina te sirva
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news12/nota06.htm


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 23, 2011)

¡Estas respondiendo a un hilo del 2006!
La última vez que anduvieron estos tipos por el foro fue en el 2008.
Deberías encontrar un hilo activo mas nuevo para realizar tus aportes. Como https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargar-bateria-12v-coche-3087/


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola.

Pues tenia ue hacer un cargador urgente, ya que tenia que cargar la bateria de la moto (5A) y tenia un LM317 y un trasnformador de 30V 500mA, asi que monte este circuito que encontré por internet (PDF).
La corriente máxima del circuito son los 1.5A que suministra el LM317. Con el puedo cargar hasta batería de 15A (carga lenta).

La cuestión, es que lo simulé antes, pero no se muy bien como funciona.

El circuito consta de un LM317 y un transistor BC547 (a parte de las resistencias, condensadores,...).
El LM317 es controlado por el transistor (no se como).

En la página donde lo encontré, dice que la resistencia R5, R6 y R9 controla la corriete que se le suministra a la batería. Tengo tres resistencias para poder poner tres corrientes distintas según la batería que tenga.
Esa corriente se determina con:  Imax=0.6/R  donde el 0.6 es la tensión de conducción del transistor.

Yo pongo la bateria a cargar a 14.5V y una corriente de 300mA (teóricamente) y esta empieza la carga, empieza en 12 hasta llegar a 13,8V y ahi se estabiliza. 
Lo he simulado, pero no he obtenido resultados, asi que os pido ayuda a ver si me podeis orientar como funciona.
¿Se desconecta automaticamente cuando la bateria esta totalmente cargada?

Dejo la simulación (multisim) y el PDF del circuito. También dejo la página donde lo encontré.


http://www.vt52.com/diy/myprojects/other/charger/charger.htm


Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola.
El transistor está mal conectado (el colector debe estár conectado al terminal de ajuste del regulador).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 21, 2012)

Ya lo he arreglado, no me di cuenta y no le hice el mirror.

Ahora,el funcionamiento sigo sin entenderlo muy bien........


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola. 

Cuando por R5 pasa más corriente que la deseada, hace conducir al transistor, éste a su vez disminuye el voltaje en la salida del regulador, y dismuye la corriente.

Mira la hoja de datos del LM317 (de national) alli hay un circuito cargador de baterías.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola.

He mirado el datasheet, pero no viene demasiado bien explicado.
Entonces, cuando por R5 pasa mas corriente de la deseada, está produce una caida de tension en R5, que a su vez hace que el transistor conduzca y este ultimo hace que el regulador a la salida disminuya su tension, con lo cual se establece realimentacion negativa: disminuye la tension aplicada en R5 y por tanto la corriente que circula por dicha resistencia, no? o me he equivocado?

Por ultimo, este circuito cuando la bateria esta llena no se para solo no?

Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero es tan grande este mundo de la electronica......

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2012)

Transformador de 500mA = fuente de 500mA no hace falta transistor 
Carga lenta / eterna


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 22, 2012)

Yes, pero si en vez de cargar una bateria de 5Ah cargo una de 2Ah, por eso lo de regular la corriente.

Ademas, si le pongo un transfo mas potente necesito regular la corriente para no sobrepasar el 10% de 7Ah que tiene de capacidad mi bateria.

Saludos


----------



## powerful (Ene 23, 2012)

No dices que no sabias!!!!!!!,....le has contestado perfectamente a Scooter,....o solo querias probar a la gente del Foro!!!!!!!!


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 23, 2012)

No carajo, se algo de electronica pero siempre está uno aprendiendo.

A scooter le conteste la razon por la que pongo una resistencia ahi (no quise ofender a nadie), cosa que habia leido en la pagina web en ingles, pero no sabia el funcionamiento del transistor hasta que elaficionado me dio algunas ideas.

La otra cosa que me queda para completar el diseño, es si cargo con tension constante (14.5V) y corriente constante (500mA), cuando la bateria esta llena (7Ah, unas 14 horas de carga), esta corriente disminuye? o sigue metiendo corriente en la bateria y la rebienta? Es decir, lo que pregunto, es si el transistor sirve tambien para el corte automatico cuando la bateria esta llena.
A ver si alguien puede explicarme un poco como hace esa funcion (si la hace).

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ene 23, 2012)

Puedes fijar la tensión O la corriente, ambas a la vez no.
Normalmente se carga a corriente constante y se desconecta al superar cierta tensión y/o cierto tiempo de carga. Para lo primero un operacional, para lo segundo un temporizador.


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 23, 2012)

Hola.

Ah, pues bueno, no por llevarte la contraria, pero si quiero cargar por tension constante y usar algo mas preciso que un temporizador, que podria ser?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 23, 2012)

Hola.

Ese cargado deja de cargar cuando la batería ya se cargó.
Debes analizar el circuito. El voltaje del cargador es igual al valor del voltaje que tendrá la batería a plena carga.
Cuando la batería está descargada su voltaje es menor que el voltaje del cargador, entonces, fluye la coriiente desde el regulador hacia la batería (cuando la corriente pasa el valor máximo, el transistor conduce y la corriente disminuye). Esto va a seguir así hasta que la batería tenga el mismo voltaje que el regulador, en ese momento la corriente deja de fluir del regulador hacia la batería.
Más o menos así funciona ese cargador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 24, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ah, pues bueno, no por llevarte la contraria, pero si quiero cargar por tension constante y usar algo mas preciso que un temporizador, que podria ser?
> 
> Saludos



A mi no me estás llevando la contaria, si lo hicieras me dería lo mismo, le llevas la contraria a las leyes de la fisica; puedes regular la tensión O la corriente, ambas a la vez es imposible.
Lo que si que puedes es regular una y limitar la otra, obviamente si esa limitación entra en acción deja de regular la primera.
Busca un trigger con un operacional.


----------



## rascueso (Ene 25, 2012)

amigos justo estaba buscando info parecida a esta y di con este tema... ya que esta pregunto acá.
quiero mantener una batería de 12v 7ah (tipo las de alarma). esta alimenta un plc logo en el caso que se corte la corriente. pregunto.... puedo usar un trafo de 20v 1A y con un 317 ajustado a 13.8 para que cargue continuamente la batería y de ahi salir al logo? estoy en lo correcto en que cuando la batería llegue a los 13.8 se igualarían las cargas y no pasaría nada o perjudico la vida util de la batería??? saludosss


----------



## luisvc91 (Ene 25, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> A mi no me estás llevando la contaria, si lo hicieras me dería lo mismo, le llevas la contraria a las leyes de la fisica; puedes regular la tensión O la corriente, ambas a la vez es imposible.
> Lo que si que puedes es regular una y limitar la otra, obviamente si esa limitación entra en acción deja de regular la primera.
> Busca un trigger con un operacional.



Hola.

Eso queria decir, no me exprese bien.

Gracias por la aclaracion, elafionoado me ha respondido que este circuito corta cuando esta llena la bateria.



rascueso dijo:


> amigos justo estaba buscando info parecida a esta y di con este tema... ya que esta pregunto acá.
> quiero mantener una batería de 12v 7ah (tipo las de alarma). esta alimenta un plc logo en el caso que se corte la corriente. pregunto.... puedo usar un trafo de 20v 1A y con un 317 ajustado a 13.8 para que cargue continuamente la batería y de ahi salir al logo? estoy en lo correcto en que cuando la batería llegue a los 13.8 se igualarían las cargas y no pasaría nada o perjudico la vida util de la batería??? saludosss





Hola.

Este circuito lo pense para cargar la bateria y quitarla al cierto tiempo (despues de estar cargada).
Lo que tu buscas mas bien es un cargador tipo "flote", que mantiene una pequeña corriente cuando la bateria esta llena, y si esta se descarga comienza de nuevo la carga.
Por ahora, lo que he averiguado es que este cargador fijo una tension, 13.8V limitando una corriente (en mi caso 500mA). Cuando la bateria esta descargada, la tension es menor a los 13.8V que fija el circuito, por tanto fluye una corriente hacia ella (corriente limitada). A medida que la bateria adquiere voltaje (se aproxima a 13.8V) esta corriente disminuye, hasta que se igualan los voltajes, y por tanto, deja de fluir corriente ("se apaga").
Entonces tendras la bateria cargada.

No se como afectara que este enchufado todo el dia......


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2012)

Hola.

Mira Aquí: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm150.pdf

El circuito: 12V Battery Charger

Chao.
elaficioando.


----------



## rascueso (Ene 30, 2012)

acabo de desarmar un cargador de 12v para baterías tipo alarma y tiene un C106D después voy a copiar el circuito y lo subo.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 31, 2012)

LM317 Battery Charger.pdf (National Semiconductor, hoy TI)


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 20, 2012)

Saludos comunidad \m/ !

Pues aqui dando el rol, jaja, disculpen... tengo un proyecto en mente... por cuestiones de necesidad xd(y gracias a este foro... porfin me decidi a estudiar electronica, jaja, y a mi hermano menor que me pago la inscripcion...  ) en fin... me gustaria hacer un regalo ! y que mejor que de electronica... jaja, veran , les platico mi problema.... le regalaron un carrito montable (electrico) a mi sobrino y perdieron el cargador .. jaja, me comentan que la bateria la habian cargado una sola ves... y que duro dos años la carga ! no me la creo e_e , en fin... como vi que es de 4 AH, pense... talves sea verdad... pero, necesito encontrar la mejor forma de cargar la bateria de 6v y 4.5 AH(la cual trae las siguientes especificaciones)

3-FM-4.5(6V4.5AH/20HR)
Rechargeable Battery
NON - SPILLABLE

CHARGE CAUTION(25°C)

----------------------------Voltage Charge--------Initial Current
Cycle use------------------- 7.2 V - 7.5 V------Less then 1.125A  !
------------------------------------------------------------------!
Standby use-----------------6.8 V - 6.9 V------------------------!

Me gustaria saber ... como construir un cargador ideal para la bateria... y principalmente(porque si no que chiste tiene xd) si alguien puede... explicarme tecnicamente... como es que funciona este metodo de carga... y porque debe ser alimentado por determinada corriente.... para evitar alguna anomalia en la bateria o funcionamiento...

Saludos comunidad ! Felices Fiestas \m/ ! Que se la pasen de lo mejor \m/ ! y que nos regalen herramientas.. jaja xd saludos   suerte \m/ !


----------



## JBE (Ene 8, 2013)

Mirá, para cargar la batería necesitas un cargador de 4.5V con 500mA. Esto es porque para lograr una óptima duración de la bateria debe ser cargada con una fuente que proporcione el 10% del total del amperaje de la misma.
Tenés que conseguir un transformador de 4.5V 500mA, y armar el siguiente circuito:







Una explicación del mismo:
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_fuentesim.php

Los diodos deben ser 1N4007 o un puente de diodos de 1A y el capacitor electrolítico debe ser de 1000µF 16V o 2200µF 16V.
Al rectificar los 4.5V obtenés 6.48V (se multiplica por 1.44V), voltaje perfecto para cargar la bateria.

Saludos!


----------



## francoistv (Abr 5, 2013)

hola amigos quiero cargar una bateria con estas caracteristicas
 sealed lead acid batery
stanby use 6.75-6.90
initial current less than 1.2A
cycle use 7.20-7.50v

la estoy cargando con una adaptador de 9v 800ma cuanto tiempo deberia dejarla?

algo leei que habia que colocarle el multimetro en las puntas de la bateria mientras carga y cuando llegue a X voltaje es por que ya estaria cargada si es to es verdad que voltaje seria ese?


gracias


----------



## opamp (Abr 5, 2013)

Ud está indicando los voltajes en inglés, no nos indicas la capacidad ,Ah, pero por el dato de " initial current" debe estar entre 4Ah a 5Ah.
Saludos


----------



## francoistv (Abr 5, 2013)

si correcto es de 6v 4.0Ah


----------



## opamp (Abr 5, 2013)

Cuando el voltimetro ( en VDC) llegue a los 7.2V indicará que está cargada, si está tibia puede cargarla hasta 7.5V y desconectar el cargador.

Si fuese un cargador automático reduciría el amp de carga y permanecería la batería al voltaje de Standby (voltaje de flotación).


----------



## mgelberg (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola buenas tardes a todos, no tengo conocimientos de electrónica, tengo una cuatriciclo a batería que hace tiempo no utilizo, compre una batería igual a la que tenia 6V 4,5ah. El cargador original no lo encuentro lo perdí, mi consulta es la siguiente, tengo un transformador regulable que dice 230 V 50 Hz 8.7W escala de 3,4.5,6,7.5,9,12 V.   300mA 3.6Va (max). este transformador me sirve?
gracias por orientarme


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola, supongo que la bateria es de plomo-acido no? veras ese cargador... se te queda un poco corto, ya que entrega muy poca corriente, en 6V podria entregar algo mas de 1A pero estaria al limite el cargador, se calentaria mucho, intenta conseguir uno mas "sobredimensionado" para esa batería

Salu2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2013)

Podés probarlo seteado en 6V , no más , ya que esas fuentes suelen dar mas tensión en vació , y lo vas tanteando que no se recaliente . . .


----------



## prodisoft (Mar 12, 2014)

Hola Buenas tardes a todos, hace mucho leo los foros, y es la primera vez que escribo, tengo una duda, quiero cargar una batería

Referencia FL640
6V - 4AH
20 HR

Debo alimentarla con 6V, pero el adaptador debe arrojar 4AH?, tengo una fuente de un pc antiguo, pensaba usar un lm317 para bajar los 12v a 6v pero me queda la duda con el amperaje y no se si sirva

Muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Debo alimentarla con 6V, pero el adaptador debe arrojar 4AH?,


creo que tendria que ser 6 volts y 400 miliamperes....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2014)

Entre 6,9 a 7,1V cómo mínimo para cargarla en serio , con 6V sería media carga.

Los 400 mA que te dice Solaris


----------



## prodisoft (Mar 13, 2014)

Muchas gracias por sus prontas respuestas, no me queda claro lo de los 400mA, mirando la referencia (FL640)

Voltaje nominal 6 vdc
Capacidad 4 Amp/Hora

La capacidad dice 4Amp/h, mi duda es si la alimento con un cargador de 7 voltios y 500 mA me serviria para cargarla? y si la alimento con los 12 voltios de la fuente de un pc viejo me serviria? no quiero causar una explosion, no se porque pienso que pueden explotar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Una batería de 4 A-h debe cargarse durante 10 o 12 horas a un 10% de su capacidad , o sea 0,4 A equivalente a 400 miliamperes.

La batería de 6V cargada a full llegará hasta hasta 6,9 a 7,1V.

Los 12v de una fuente de PC es demasiado, 7 a lo sumo 8 V


----------

